

Case Study - Adding Flock Multiplayer to an Android Game - metachris
http://www.flockengine.com/blog/2010/06/case-study-adding-flock-multiplayer-to-an-existing-game

======
towndrunk
Seems more like an ad then a case study. No technical details of adding the
multiplayer either so I would call BS on the title too.

~~~
metachris
Thanks for the feedback.

It's kind of focussed on the players/connections during the first two weeks
after release and how many of them found opponents, how the dev saw an
increase in ad revenue, etc. I think many developers are curious if players
find opponents because there are few users online in the beginning, and I
wanted to address this.

This multiplayer engine is the project/startup I'm working on since months,
just recently having started private beta. I'd love to get more feedback and
additional beta testers. Perhaps I'm too biased to write such a post. Next
time I write a post I'll try to go more in depth on the technical side. What
kind of details would you be interested in?

Edit: I've updated the title with "Flock" to better reflect what it is about.

